# Cheap divers watch.



## Toddy101 (Feb 23, 2015)

*Cheap divers watch.*


View Advert


After a cheap divers watch that I can wear for work. Something like a Stuhrling or Invicta. Needs a to be at least 42mm without crown. Not bothered if it has a bracelet/strap if it's 22mm lugs as I have spares. Anybody got one their not wearing?




*Advertiser*

Toddy101



*Date*



*Price or Trade Value*

£40.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

